# Problem with Ejectors



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all!! Hope some one out there has an idea for me. My Spartan 210's left ejector will only kick out the fired hull about 3/4 of the way. This only happens when I use Golden Pheasant loads. I want to keep using this load as its the only one out there that has 5 shot in 16 ga. Question is should have the chamber polished or do any of you have anyother ideas?

Thanks for your help!!!!

Greg


----------

